# Chris from Cumbria



## Land Rover Chris (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, new member Chris here. 

I'm just getting my Land Rover 110 on the road after a bit of a rebuild job. I'm interested in camping and getting to interesting places for wild camping. I've just had a quick look around the site and it looks like a great resource for information, i'm looking forward to reading more topics and hopefully adding a couple myself too.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 8, 2012)

:wave: welcome to the site, i know a Chris from cumbria lol,


----------



## Justjack (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome. :welcome:


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 8, 2012)

:welcome: any pictures, what body type is it? ,I drive a 300 tdi 90 :drive::cheers: Stephen.


----------



## Mad Manx (Apr 8, 2012)

another Landy nut excellent welcome to the site


----------



## Just the Driver (Apr 9, 2012)

*Landy nuts !*

Welcome to the site from a 2a 109 truck owner, I am brave enough to drive it but not go camping in it !!:have fun:


----------



## lotty (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome
:welcome:


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Apr 9, 2012)

*Hopefully a couple of pic's.*

Thanks for the welcomes too, glad there's more Landy nuts about.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to this site - nuts, who' nuts - next we will be asking for bolts, what a load of old rubbish. :yeahthat: Have fun and enjoy :mad1::mad1:


----------



## Robmac (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## landydriver (Apr 9, 2012)

.


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's mine after it's yearly wash & wax :banana:


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Apr 10, 2012)

Now we're talking!

Nice motors fellas. Are either done out in the rear for sleeping in? I mainly do ordinary camping but want to carry out a simple conversion for sleeping in on long trips or when there is only me n the better half touring.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you considered a roof tent. I have an Autohomes Columbus - absolutely great.


----------



## ellisboy (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes! We've actually slept in the back of our 90.I made a mdf base which sat on the top of the bulkhead and had two support legs at the back,and then there was a hinged bit at the front.The front seats needed folding forward then it hinged down with a leg resting on the transmission tunnel.Small air bed on top.

It was a bit of a climb in! But we slept in it for four nights while house hunting in France :banana:


----------



## landydriver (Apr 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Apr 11, 2012)

That's the sort of thing I'm thinking of doing, maybe across the wheel arches in the rear though - we are only short so can fit in the back easy enough.


----------



## scampa (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Apr 20, 2012)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Welcome to this site - nuts, who' nuts - next we will be asking for bolts, what a load of old rubbish. :yeahthat: Have fun and enjoy :mad1::mad1:



Well my load of old rubbish passed the MOT this week. Lots of work to do - as always with a Land Rover! Hopefully will get some camping and wild camping in this summer.

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------

